# Zeitung als Hintergrundbild



## Loomis (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich kann das hier schreiben, wusste nicht wo sonst damit hin.

Ich soll für ein Browserspiel eine Zeitung machen. Nun suche ich ein Hintergrundbild das ausschaut wie ne Zeitung. Die  Texte etc. wollte ich dann mit CSS darauf plazieren, so das es halt wie ne Zeitung aussieht.

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Danke schonmal


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juni 2007)

Wie wärs, wenn du eine Zeitung einfach einscannst oder ab fotografierst?


----------

